# Toby



## TortMad (Oct 2, 2008)

Not introduced the love of my life to you all yet, so here he is playing in the snow earlier this morning :thumbup:


















































Thanks for looking


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Awww Goregous fur baby.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Ahh he's a cutie


----------



## TortMad (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, lovely looking doggie,xx


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks lovely in the snow! I wonder what they make of it!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hes very Cute!!!


----------



## TortMad (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## hannah montana (Dec 4, 2008)

He is having so much fun


----------



## dianne1212 (Dec 5, 2008)

does he have no wellies?


----------



## TortMad (Oct 2, 2008)

dianne1212 said:


> does he have no wellies?


Afraid not, he would never let me get them on anyway :lol::biggrin:

Thank you for your comments


----------

